# Want to add 625 with 4 receivers already..help



## swiftbmx (Oct 30, 2006)

Alright, I don't know much about dish so please bare with me as I'm an idiot. I did a search but some acronyms and explanations are overwhelming. 

Here is my dilemma. I currently have (1) 508 and (3) 311 receivers hooked up on a DP34 switch with a 119/110 and 61.5 dishes. I would like to replace the 508 with a 625 but had no idea it takes 2 cables from the switch to hook up a 625.

Question is, what do I need to have it setup as (3) 311's and (1) 625 the cheapest and headache free way possible? Please speak to me like an idiot.

Thanks,
KB


----------



## JohnPgh24 (Sep 25, 2006)

You need to connect a 2nd dp34 switch(to the open side of swiutch) and that will allow up to 8 tuners


----------



## swiftbmx (Oct 30, 2006)

So all I need it so purchase an extra DP-34 switch, hook it up to the other on the roof and take 2 cables and run it to the receiver?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Have you contemplated replacing both the 508 and one of the 301 receivers with the 625 (you would lose stereo on the second TV)?

Know that you may only lease four tuners (the 625 has two) at any one time.


----------



## swiftbmx (Oct 30, 2006)

I own one of the 311's and the 625 I purchased off of ebay. So technically 3 are leased and it will be only 2 once I disconnect the 508 and return it. The reason I need the 625 is because of an additional TV, used to have 4 but now have 5.


----------



## swiftbmx (Oct 30, 2006)

Also, one of my Dish is a 500. How does the DP Seperator work?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

A DP separator doesn't work with a DP34 switch ....
But you could replace your DP34 on the roof with a DPP44 and use a separator with your 625.


----------



## swiftbmx (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks everyone.

So all I do is take a coaxial cable from the original DP34 switch the new one? What port does it plug into on the new one?


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

swiftbmx said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> So all I do is take a coaxial cable from the original DP34 switch the new one? What port does it plug into on the new one?


Install guide for the DP34

http://www.solidsignal.tv/dishnetwo...s/DISH_Pro_DP34_Switch_Installation_Guide.pdf


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

or convince Dish to switch out your Dp34 for a DPP44.


----------



## techgirl7 (Oct 26, 2006)

hey, so, are the existing receivers leased or purchased? if you currently own all your own receivers and you haven't had terrible billing history, you should be eligible for a lease upgrade to add the 625 as additional, as the lease upgrade is supposed to include all the needed equipment, including, if necessary, one add'l dp34 switch. if you're already leasing the 4 you've got, you'll have to purchase a 625 and the dp34.


----------



## jarvantgroup (Mar 24, 2006)

Much easier using a DPP44 switch. You'll use the existing lines for the 311's and only one coax to the 625. The separator behind the 625 will split your signal from the DPP44 to the two sat inputs.


----------

